# Blood Test Results 7 weeks into Test-E/EQ Cycle



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wks 1-3 360mg/Test-E
Wks 4-8 420mg/Test-E
Wks 9-13 540mg/Test-E
Wks 14-17 660mg/Test-E
Wk- 18 300mg/Test-E
Wk-19 180mg/Test-E

Wks 1-8 600mg/EQ
Wks 9-17 780mg/EQ

Been taking arimidex @ .5mg everyday, but about to switch to aromasin and run throughout end of cycle and PCT. 

Let me know how my numbers look


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

E2 looks nice and Total T maxed out the test. Looks legit.


----------



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks awsome, have fun!


----------



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was having fun until I started my diet 2 weeks ago...lol 

Being carb deprived sucks!


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for the results...now post who's gear it is!


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 10, 2012)

^Yes definatly. I would like to know as well!


----------



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a sponsor who is no longer with us...


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

coach5 said:


> It's a sponsor who is no longer with us...


 
Thanks for telling us who's gear it is..! 

Did it ever occur to you that maybe, maybe some others on this board might have the same gear as you and would like to know who its from..?!

Instead the shit is still up in the air...but thanks buddy


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 10, 2012)

Source discussion not allowed?


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 10, 2012)

coach5, which test do you order to get all of the information on that page?


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Source discussion not allowed?


 
No one is asking where or how he got it..just asking what brand it is...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

Just read his post history. Its not complicated.


----------



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Heavy...that should clear it up fast for people...also the test I ordered was a female hormone panel. It's only $51.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 10, 2012)

u are one beastly female bro lol


----------



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> u are one beastly female bro lol



Nice one...lol


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 10, 2012)

coach5 said:


> Thanks Heavy...that should clear it up fast for people...also the test I ordered was a female hormone panel. It's only $51.


 I was just reading the sticky on how to do that . . .


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just read his post history. Its not complicated.


 
All that work when he could just come out and say it...


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 10, 2012)

What is the brand of gear.  Evolution? Dragon pharma. Watcha got bro


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> All that work when he could just come out and say it...


Lazy ass...does mommy spoon feed you still?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

coach5 said:


> Thanks Heavy...that should clear it up fast for people...also the test I ordered was a female hormone panel. It's only $51.


Yup, Google discount codes and you can get 15% off all their tests if you didn't already.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Lazy ass...does mommy spoon feed you still?


 
That's right...and I actually still breastfeed!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

Pics please


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 10, 2012)

Great labs brother, thank you for sharing. Guys I want to see more Labs from you all, not only does it prove your gear of choice worthiness, but it also shows you are cycling responsibly.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 10, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> What is the brand of gear.  Evolution? Dragon pharma. Watcha got bro



Paramount, granite, rnm pharma is more like it.


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pics please


 
Something about being a registered sex offender or some shit so...now I have to get my breast milk via a bottle...


----------



## coach5 (Jan 10, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Great labs brother, thank you for sharing. Guys I want to see more Labs from you all, not only does it prove your gear of choice worthiness, but it also shows you are cycling responsibly.



Not only responsible, but I had everything including PCT on hand before I even started...all the way down to the baby aspirin for elevated RBC and Hematocrit.


----------



## Grozny (Jan 11, 2012)

coach5 said:


> Wks 1-3 360mg/Test-E
> Wks 4-8 420mg/Test-E
> Wks 9-13 540mg/Test-E
> Wks 14-17 660mg/Test-E
> ...



and  as expected; exogenous testo suppressed gonadotrophins


----------

